
Strings are not the type you are looking for - pedrorijo91
https://pedrorijo.com/blog/strings-as-types/
======
geekishmatt
actually the author re-discovered a pattern called ValueObject[1]

[1] -
[https://martinfowler.com/bliki/ValueObject.html](https://martinfowler.com/bliki/ValueObject.html)

